# How do I mount a bear rug to my wall?



## Zenas (Oct 16, 2009)

I have a bear rug that was my grandfathers. He shot it, had it stuffed, etc. It's older than me, easily by at least 5-10 years. I don't want to put it on the floor to get stepped on and chewed on by the dogs, so I want to mount it to my office wall.

Thus the necessitation of my question: How do I mount a bear rug to my wall?


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Oct 16, 2009)

I had not the power within me, not to click on this thread.


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist (Oct 16, 2009)

Zenas said:


> How do I mount a bear rug to my wall?



What type of wall are we talking about? Drywall, brick, etc. How much does it weigh?


----------



## Zenas (Oct 16, 2009)

Drywall. Bear rug approximately 10-15 pounds.


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist (Oct 16, 2009)

Zenas said:


> Drywall. Bear rug approximately 10-15 pounds.



You'll have to use gorilla glue and ducktape if you want to mount that bad boy.






I'll let the professionals advise you from here .


----------



## kvanlaan (Oct 16, 2009)

If it were me, I'd mount it on a frame first, and carefully. Making a frame of furring strips would likely be strong enough (and cheap) and that way, you could carefully attach the skin to the frame, then simply hang the frame.


----------



## LawrenceU (Oct 17, 2009)

Kevin is right. I once had the task to mounting a zebra hide and two bear hides to a wall. You want to put in on a frame and then mount the frame. BUT, call a GOOD taxidermist first. Some skins cannot handle the stress. Get it evaluated and them proceed according to his recommendation.


----------

